

Show HN: Snapwee Angies List for Individuals! - westche
https://www.snapwee.com

======
westche
make extra $ by helping your neighbors with odd jobs

A new service, [https://www.snapwee.com](https://www.snapwee.com) allows you
to do such a thing! We need users to try it out and give feedback! thanks! AW,
IV

